# Chipsaway Workshop 8th Aug-Peterborough Update 05/08/04!!!!



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

We are again holding a Chipsaway Workshop (1 day).

Sunday 8th August will be a Chipsaway workshop, where Matt Mchail will professionally guide us through stone chip damage repair. Matt is confident that following this workshop all attendees will be able to carry out their own future stone chip repairs. We need 8 cars for this.

We have again negotiated discounted rates for TTOC members.

Chipsaway Workshop Â£58.75 per car, this includes all materials and the tuition. (Paint code required).

As places are limited it will be on a first come first serve basis.

Sunday 8th August Chipsaway Workshop.

1 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J year 2003) 
2 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J year 2003) 
3 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W year 2001) 
4 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V year 2002) 
5 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2000)
6 ) â€˜Hâ€™ (Denim Blue LZ/5W year 2000)
7 ) ColDiTT (Moro Blue year 2002)
8 )

Thanks

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Whilst Colin's away he's asked me to keep this up-to-date. I think it's because he thinks I'm on here a lot 

So here are the lists.

Sunday 8th August Chipsaway Workshop.

1 ) Kell (Brilliant Black LY9B)
2 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J)
3 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J)
4 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W)
5 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V)
6 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B)
7 )
8 )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd like to book a place on the first one. please.

Brilliant Black - though I don't know the paint code.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice one Kell. I'll put you down.

Maybe as an aside we could find out the colour codes for all the TT's. Over to you DIRY  :wink:


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I'm interested but need to clear a couple of things away that may not actually be shiftable :? .

Shouldn't this or a reference to it be in the group buys?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I could put it in the Group Buy section as it sort of falls between the two, but as per last year, it's seen more as an annual event and get together. I don't really want to duplicate things in another section


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

It's worth the 50 quid to learn how to do this and walk away with the paint and other materials required. I think Chipsaway normally quote a minimum of Â£75 to come and fix existing chips and the same again next time you call them out. Matt's a good laugh too...

Seeing dents disappear in seconds is interesting too


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'd like to book a place on the first one. please.
> 
> Brilliant Black - though I don't know the paint code.


Kell, you'll either find it in your owners manual or a sticker in the boot near the spare wheel.

Matt will need paint code and manufacturer's year aswell as the same paint code can be different for each year.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I need to confirm whether I'm available, but want to come along 

Audi have just quoted me Â£800 to repair all the stone chips and minor scratches, etc


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

nutts said:


> I need to confirm whether I'm available, but want to come along
> 
> Audi have just quoted me Â£800 to repair all the stone chips and minor scratches, etc


Did they not do a proper job the last 3 times it's been in the bodyshop then :roll: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've prob done more miles since mine was in for it's last bump than most owners have done in total... and it's generally just stone chips caused by the last Skipton run and minor dinks and dints, etc :?



hutters said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I need to confirm whether I'm available, but want to come along
> ...


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi,

Can you put me down for the the Chipsaway workshop on Sunday 8th August...

Avus Silver Y7J

Phil


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

KryTTen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you put me down for the the Chipsaway workshop on Sunday 8th August...
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Ben I still haven't gone yet :wink:

If anyone has any queries and wishes to speak with Matt at Chipsaway here are his details, just mention the TTOC :wink:

Matt McPhail 
Unit 9, Harvester Way 
Fengate 
Peterborough 
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541 
Mob: 07786 803816

Col


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I'm in. Moro Blue LZ5J (03 build 04 model year).

We need to drum up business - how about a chip inspection team at Brooklands and flyers?!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice one wesTT29. I'll put you down. I'm afraid Iit doesn't look like I'll be able make this as I think the cricket seasons still going on then. However with this summer it could well be rained off I then I'll drive down to see you all.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Now that Brroklands is over thought I'd bring this back to everyoneâ€™s attention.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

As I got a "re-chip" in my wheel arch at Brooklands (but on the Saturday  ) count me in for this...


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I've put your name down Clive.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm gonna talk to Matt at Chipsaway first, but should be on for this, also need to confirm GF situation as well  ...

My paint code is (Raven Black) LZ9V

Have several chips, and something that may be a dent too !


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

TTotal I've put you down for both.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant see a location or timing etc ?

Any clues please Ben ? :?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Cant see a location or timing etc ?
> 
> Any clues please Ben ? :?


Contact/address details:

Matt McPhail 
Unit 9, Harvester Way 
Fengate 
Peterborough 
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541 
Mob: 07786 803816

We started at 9.30am last time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Graeme !

PS ....... I can only confirm the 8th August at present, perhaps they can do it all in one day, the "dent" is not really a dent... wasnt gonna explain but will do so you understand....

Had a vandal put 2 deep scratches under my NS door mirror.

A certain Car Cleaning and Polishing man, who now has since fallen out with the Forum , whose products were supposed to come from Switzerland, decided that he could remove magically the scratches.........

Using worn out wet'n dry paper, he proceeded to rub like blazes .

Yes the scratches have gone, but in their place is what looks like 2 fine dents as the edge of the scratch has been feathered away... I gues paint should fill it if done properly? So the chip day on the 8th should be alright without me needing the 22nd as well.

Cheers, John


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paint code LZ6W, assuming I'm reading the right thing!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

clived said:


> Paint code LZ6W, assuming I'm reading the right thing!


Looks about right - you also need the manufacture year aswell, the same code can change from year to year apparently.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

John, I've taken you off the dents list.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just spoken with Matt at Chipsaway.

He is adamant that he will not open the workshop unless he gets the 8 cars ...... He was not to pleased to have just 3 cars last time.... 

Please lets fill this day guys ! :?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Just spoken with Matt at Chipsaway.
> 
> He is adamant that he will not open the workshop unless he gets the 8 cars ...... He was not to pleased to have just 3 cars last time....
> 
> Please lets fill this day guys ! :?


Also, part of the problem last time was that people said that they would go and never turned up, nor had the decency to let Matt know


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

hutters said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken with Matt at Chipsaway.
> ...


Making people pay in advance would solve this problem. If you are going to be there, it's no problem. If there's any doubt it will focus your thinking. Matt might even be able to make a reservation/authorisation on the credit card and only charge it on the day (including no-shows).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Forgotten about this. Still up for it, but need to find my paint code. Will look tonight - assuming I remeber.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'd like to provisionally book a place on the 8th August too if possible.

Mnf yr 2000 Brilliant Black - sorry I need to check my paint code too 

Reason it's provisional is that I have a query which I've left on Matt's voicemail - awaiting response before I confirm.

Cheers
NaughTTy

UPDATE - Paint code is LY9B (I think!)
Not heard back from Matt yet though :?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Your down NaughTTy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got mine - LY9B.

Car was manufactured 02/02


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Are we still on with this ? :?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Are we still on with this ? :?


John

Still on at the moment, we just need a couple more cars for 8th.

Col


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

*Update*

Sunday 8th August 9.30 Chipsaway Workshop.

1 ) Kell (Brilliant Black LY9B) 
2 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J) 
3 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J) 
4 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W) 
5 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V) 
6 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B) 
7 ) 
8 )

Room for 2 more


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Then we must all keep advertising this event whenever we can ...

Watch me post in the Quay for my car thread :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have spoken with Matt today and can now confirm I will be coming on the 8th - let's see if we can get any more takers - I'll ask around here.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

What was Clive's view on unashamed cross-posting in the Group Buy section. All we need is 2 people!

I also note that we are not on the calendar - though I did ask.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

It's in now :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=28652

Well, one anyway


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

wesTT29 said:


> I also note that we are not on the calendar - though I did ask.


I thought you asked me to put it here, which I did 

Anyway, Calendar is now Col's job 

Just to let you all know, I have Rob from Excel Dents (as previously recommended by NaughTTy) looking at my little wheel arch ding next Wednesday, so I might have both my couple of big stone-chips to fix and the scuff where the dent is too!

Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not clear with me...

I spoke with Matt , see my first post on this thread, have not confirmed my interest with him yet, only this thread. Do I need to ? He saisd he would only take sdefinate bookings if there was the 8 cars, chicken and egg methinks... 

I am deffo coming.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

clived said:


> wesTT29 said:
> 
> 
> > I also note that we are not on the calendar - though I did ask.
> ...


Sorry Clive - I didn't mean to associate you with the second line. I followed the instructions here so hopefully Col will get a chance soon.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

wesTT29 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > wesTT29 said:
> ...


Oh, THAT calendar! To be honest, I don't think that really gets used by many people - the master events list is the place to be


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I just chek that this is, in fact, still going tho happen?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes please , me too, as I am coming all the way from Plymouth for this , ie starting off at 5 am


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Just spoken to Matt, he is willing to do 6 cars but NO less, we still really need 8 as Matt is opening up on Sunday just for us.

So yes it's still on 

Come on members - 2 more please.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok then will see you all there at 9.ish (aiming for 9.30) so early start from Plymouth.
I reckon 4.5 hours for the journey, what do you think guys ?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

4 hours should do it John, that extra half hour in bed makes all the difference :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Col, see you tomorrow! :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

That's a big 10 - 4 good buddy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And we'll all be singing this song.......










Yeah, breaker one nine 
This here's the Rubber Duck 
You got a copy on me Pig Pen, c'mon

Uh, yeah, Ten-Four Pig Pen, fer sure, fer sure 
By golly it's clean clear to Flag Town, c'mon 
Yeah, its a big Ten-Four there Pig Pen 
Yeah, we definitely got the front door, good buddy 
Mercy sakes alive, looks like we've got us a convoy

It was the dark of the moon 
On the sixth of June 
And a Kenworth pullin' logs 
Cab over Pete with a refer on 
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs 
We was headin' for bear 
On 'I-1-0
'Bout a mile out Shakey Town 
I says, Pig Pen this here's the Rubber Duck 
And I'm about to put the hammer down

'Cause we got a little 'ole convoy 
Rockin' through the night 
Yeah, we got a little 'ole convoy 
Ain't she a beautiful sight 
C'mon and join our Convoy 
Ain't nothin' gonna get in our way 
We gonna roll this truckin' convoy 
'Cross the USA 
Convoy
Convoy

Yeah, breaker Pig Pen this here's the Duck 
And uh, you wanna back off them hogs 
Uh, ten-four 'bout five mile or so 
Ten-Roger them hogs is gettin' intense up here

By the time we got into Tulsa Town 
We had eighty-five trucks in all 
But they's a road block up on the clover leaf 
And them bears was wall to wall 
Yeah, them smokies as thick as bugs on a bumper 
They even had a bear in the air 
I says, callin' all trucks 
This here's the Duck 
We about to go a huntin' bear

'Cause we got a little 'ole convoy 
Rockin' through the night 
Yeah, we got a great big convoy 
Ain't she a beautiful sight 
C'mon and join our Convoy 
Ain't nothin' gonna get in our way 
We gonna roll this truckin' convoy 
'Cross the USA 
Convoy
Convoy

Uh, you wanna give me a ten-nine on that Pig Pen 
Uh, negatory Pig Pen you're still too close 
Yeah, them hogs is startin' to close up my sinuses 
Mercy sakes, you'd better back off another ten

Well, we rolled up Innerstate fourty-four 
Like a rocket sled on rails 
We tore up all of our swindel sheets 
And left 'em settin' on the scales 
By the time we hit that Shy Town 
Them bears was a gettin' smart 
They'd brought up some reinforcements 
From the Illinois national guard 
There's armored cars and tanks and jeeps 
And rigs of every size 
Yeah, them chicken coops was full of bears 
And choppers filled the skies 
Well, we shot the line 
We went for broke 
With a thousand screamin' trucks 
And eleven long haired Friends of Jesus 
In a Chartreuse microbus

Yeah, Rubber Duck 'tis Sod Buster 
C'mon there 
Yeah, Ten-Four Sod Buster 
Listen, you wanna put that microbus 
In behind that suicide jockey 
Yeah, he's haulin' dynamite 
And he needs all the help he can get

Well, we laid a strip for the Jersey Shore 
Prepared to cross the line 
I could see the bridge was lined with bears 
But I didn't have a doggone dime 
I says, Pig Pen this here's the Rubber Duck 
We just ain't a gonna pay no toll 
So we crashed the gate doin' 98 
I says let them truckers roll 
Ten-Four

'Cause we got a mighty convoy 
Rockin' through the night 
Yeah, we got a mighty convoy 
Ain't she a beautiful sight 
C'mon and join our Convoy 
Ain't nothin' gonna get in our way 
We gonna roll this truckin' convoy 
'Cross the USA 
Convoy
Convoy

Ah, Ten-Four 
Pig Pen what's you're Twenty 
Omaha 
Well, they oughtta know what to do 
With them hogs out there, fer sure 
Well, mercy sakes good buddy 
We gonna back on outta here 
So keep the bugs off yer glass 
And the bears off yer...tail 
We'll catch you on the flip flop 
This here's the Rubber Duck on the side 
We gone 
Bye, bye

:wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

There's still room for 2 more 

Sunday 8th August 9.30 Chipsaway Workshop.

1 ) Kell (Brilliant Black LY9B) 
2 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J) 
3 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J) 
4 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W) 
5 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V) 
6 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B) 
7 ) 
8 )

Thanks

Col


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can you post etails of the location and stuff (or have you already done it in the thread? Too lazy to check).


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Sorry Ben I still haven't gone yet :wink:
> 
> If anyone has any queries and wishes to speak with Matt at Chipsaway here are his details, just mention the TTOC :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Col,

I spoke to Matt today to confirm I was attending - he asked that the organiser call him with the paint codes and the year of build for the cars so that he can "mix the paint".

I will also send this to you by PM.

Phil

PS Mine is 2003.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Phil, I sent an email to Matt yesterday with codes but not the year of build.

1 ) Kell (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2002) 
2 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J year 2003) 
3 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J year 2003) 
4 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W) 
5 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V year 2002) 
6 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2000)

Clive, could you post with your cars year of build please.

Thanks

Col


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> Thanks Phil, I sent an email to Matt yesterday with codes but not the year of build.
> 
> 1 ) Kell (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2002)
> 2 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J year 2003)
> ...


Flipin 'eck Col - belt, braces and blue tac too (IM, post here, text message!)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> ColDiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Phil, I sent an email to Matt yesterday with codes but not the year of build.
> ...


  :wink:

1 ) Kell (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2002) 
2 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J year 2003) 
3 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J year 2003) 
4 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W year 2001) 
5 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V year 2002) 
6 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2000)

I have now sent car colour details to Matt, if any of the above details are incorrect please contact Matt directly

Matt McPhail 
Unit 9, Harvester Way 
Fengate 
Peterborough 
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541 
Mob: 07786 803816

Map Click Here

Thanks all

Col


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising this Col - look forward to seeing everybody on Sunday 

Map link doesn't work for me - maybe Multimap is down at the moment. I'll use my Sat nav anyway :wink:

Cheers,
NaughTTy

Edit - Multimap working now - must have been their server :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anybody any idea how long this course is? Only reason I ask is that I have some friends in Stilton, just south of P'borough, and thought I might see if I have time to visit them.

Thanks,
NaughTTy


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

You could ask Hutters - I'm sure that he went last time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for that idea - pm sent to hutters

EDIT: pm deleted as the question is answered in the Col's post below


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Just spoken to Matt, he is willing to do 6 cars but NO less, we still really need 8 as Matt is opening up on Sunday just for us.
> 
> So yes it's still on
> 
> Come on members - 2 more please.


Hi, Just picked up my TT this week, any chance of coming along or is it too late ???

Haven't had a chance to join yet, can I join and come along please !!
Howard


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

H said:


> ColDiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken to Matt, he is willing to do 6 cars but NO less, we still really need 8 as Matt is opening up on Sunday just for us.
> ...


Thanks Howard, I have just replied to your email and will call Matt in the morning  In the meantime join here http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/ :wink:

Col


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

*Update*;

We now have 8 cars  (I've left it until the last minute just in case anyone else wanted to go).

Matt will also put a barbeque on for us now that we've 8 cars.

The day will start at 9.30 and finished 3.30ish

1 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J year 2003) 
2 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J year 2003) 
3 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W year 2001) 
4 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V year 2002) 
5 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2000)
6 ) â€˜Hâ€™ (Denim Blue LZ/5W year 2000)
7 ) ColDiTT (Moro Blue year 2002)
8 )

Matt McPhail 
Unit 9, Harvester Way 
Fengate 
Peterborough 
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541 
Mob: 07786 803816

Map Click Here

(Not far from the greyhound stadium)

Thanks all

Col


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sh1t. I have only just realised that this is a Sunday. Why the F*ck did I not spot that before?

I'm afraid as it's a Sunday (and it's this Sunday) I can't make it. 

I was going to go along on Saturday morning then drive down to friends of ours in Taunton on Sat night and stay over.

If I could get out of that I would, but the wife would kill me. I can't apologise enough and if I it means I have to pay the money anyway then I will do so. :?

Sorry to let you down at this late stage, but I'd assumend all along this was on Saturday morning. Let me know if you still need a cheque from me.

Once again. Apologies.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell

Can you call Matt and let him know, he'll let you know if you need to pay anything (paint mixing and all that) :?

Does anyone want to take Kell's place???

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

*ME*

Cricket match has been canceled. I can now make it Col.

Just spock to Matt. Told him it's an Avus 2002.

See you Sunday.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah - OK - just rung Matt and he's cool with it.

Bit of a bugger really as I wanted it done and wanted to know how it was done.

I was also planning to write an article about it for absoluTTe - would someone else care to volunteer for that as well?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Can I volunteer Colin :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

If he doesn't want to do it, I'll try and put some words together for you. Unless anyone else wants to do it?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

List

1 ) KryTTen (Avus Silver Y7J year 2003) 
2 ) wesTT29 (Moro Blue LZ5J year 2003) 
3 ) Clived (Olive Green LZ6W year 2001) 
4 ) TTotal (Raven Black LZ9V year 2002) 
5 ) NaughTTy (Brilliant Black LY9B year 2000) 
6 ) â€˜Hâ€™ (Denim Blue LZ/5W year 2000) 
7 ) ColDiTT (Moro Blue year 2002) 
8 ) xxmetal (Avus Silver)

Ben, did you give Matt the year of manufacture and paint code?

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I told hime it was an Avus 2002, and he went on to explain that the year did matter ...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

8)  :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I see your


ColDiTT said:


> 8)  :wink:


And raise you   8)


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Matt will also put a barbeque on for us now that we've 8 cars.


Cool. I had no idea that that only happened with 8. I'd have turned up without my packed lunch, not been able to go out due to a car with wet paint and gone hungry. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

wesTT29 said:


> ColDiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Matt will also put a barbeque on for us now that we've 8 cars.
> ...


Yeah, not funny going hungry, Matt said he'd put on a BBQ (as last year) if we got the 8 cars, last year on one of the days we only got 3 or 4 members so understandably this year we waited until we got the full quota.

Btw, for anyone thinking of bringing their other halves I know there are 2 or 3 ladies coming along but popping into Peterborough for a fix of retail therapy :roll: :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any chance of gate crashing this event as I am now free this weekend and need the odd ping sorted Colour of car LZ6W as Clives.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I have just spoken to Matt who says that he only has room for 8 cars so unless anyone drops out he wont be able to cater for you on this occasion.

Sorry m8 

You can email or PM me with your telephone number if you wish, just in case :?


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Vic, Col,

I did a muscle in my back earlier in the week. Bloody mindedly I had been planning on attending with a weight lifting belt, stool, geriatric gait and a sense of humour. If Vic can take my slot at this stage, I'm happy to give way.

If this does happen I still want to do one of these so perhaps you could mention my name because I'll happily organise the next event in 4-6 months.

Andrew

PM to you both with my number becasue a call may be better at this stage than PMs/posts.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Andrew, Vic

Hopefully things are sorted between you - and Matt:?

Sunday 8th August 9.30 am

Matt McPhail 
Unit 9, Harvester Way 
Fengate 
Peterborough 
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541 
Mob: 07786 803816

Map Click Here

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

See you about 9:00 - 9:15 on the A47 over the A1. 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Will do Ben, I think there's a lay-by just passed the A47/A1 junction :?

I'll ring you anyway


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Andrew, Vic
> 
> Hopefully things are sorted between you - and Matt:?
> 
> ...


Yep. Vic will be coming in my place - no worries about paint.

I hope that you all have a really good day. I'll be looking forward to one later in the year.

Thank you Col for organising this .... and your perseverance.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm afraid as it's a Sunday (and it's this Sunday) I can't make it.


Ahhhh... the old curse of Kellcantmakeitagain


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah thanks Andrew and I hope you're back to match fitness before too long 



wesTT29 said:


> Yep. Vic will be coming in my place - no worries about paint.
> 
> I hope that you all have a really good day. I'll be looking forward to one later in the year.
> 
> ...


 :roll: :roll:  :wink:



clived said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid as it's a Sunday (and it's this Sunday) I can't make it.
> ...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

What a fantastic day  I really enjoyed learning about chips away and how to self help for the future â€" thanks Matt 'Top bloke'

Great crowd of folks too and what a laugh :lol: :lol: so to

John, Phil, Paul, Ben, Vic and Howard â€" nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
thanks for a fab, relaxed atmosphere, great TTers.
Oh, and (sorrybutioverslept) Clive :roll:

The ladies,Di, Helen and Pauline thanks for your help spending our hard earned cash on clothes â€" we all saw you walking back with 'Next' bags and sneaking them quickly into the boot, see, we did notice :wink: 

Nice cruise after (thanks Ben, nice route) too :roll: great to relax at Rutland Water, over looking the reservoir, drink in hand, watching the world go by after a long hard day buffing.

So peeps, hope you had a good day too and I'll see you around 8)

Col


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Enjoyed the day 8) just need to practice now...

You can view the piccies of today at:

http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kry ... /my_photos

These are not the originals - whoever is writing the AbsoluTTe article can choose which to include and let me know - I can supply the originals.

If anyone else wants the originals, just let me know which number...

Phil


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice pics Phil [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*Men at work* :lol: :lol:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

two men at work was itt a chip or was it the meaning of life
nice pic phil


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Howard - sorry, I mean Pauline here is a sig pic for you 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Twas a good day indeed - good to know how to sort out those little blighters! Now I just need about 10 free weekends to get rid of the rest :lol: After my journey back down the A1 I think it'll be like painting the Forth bridge :roll:

Very nice pub and location for a relax afterwards - shame about the wasps [smiley=rifle.gif] good to see everybody and put a couple more faces to names.

Now, where was "sorryioversleptandcompletelyforgotaboutittil3pm" Clive :lol: :lol:

BTW Ben - what were you dancing to or is it just the jeans that make you wanna dance :wink: 









Damn - image didn't work :? - It's DSCF1085 if anyone's interested!!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

NaughTTy I'll fix it for you :roll:



NaughTTy said:


> BTW Ben - what were you dancing to or is it just the jeans that make you wanna dance :wink:
> http://usera.imagecave.com/XXMetal/********/77f8.jpg


It was H's music :wink:

Ps. I think it's ruined the jeans :wink: :roll: 
http://usera.imagecave.com/XXMetal/********/1a10.jpg


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

What 'H'ouse music or garage music :?

I'll get me coat!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Still can't see the pic though - is it just me?)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great Day :Glad I could be one of the eight that turned into the magnificent seven due to someone over [smiley=sleeping.gif]

O well we had a good time and a few [smiley=cheers.gif] over looking Rutland Waters.

Thanks all and a big thanks to Andrew who gave up his place, hope the back is on the mend.

The A1 on the way home was a nightmare of jams


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (Still can't see the pic though - is it just me?)


Just you I think  :wink:

Oh and I might have got it all over my jeans but a least I didn't get it in my hair H :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://usera.imagecave.com/XXMetal/********/c1d2.jpg


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

my hair stylist said I should keep the colour it makes me look years younger :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Howard love the sig picture. When are you going to use it?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Derrrr HOW


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

We'll get it working H


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Lets see Benny boy were you the rat that michael J was singing about


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

ER thats not right :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

H, some info here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23162

and you can test 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

your missing the first


----------

